
Parse Natural Language Dates with Dateparser - ddebernardy
http://blog.scrapinghub.com/2015/11/09/parse-natural-language-dates-with-dateparser/
======
brudgers
The really hard part of date/time is resolving the issues around location --
resolving the _where_ of

    
    
       05:12:43 seconds, January 12, 2017
    

The local granularity of date/time creates a problem of validity. The only
thing that can be clear is _when_ the data was written to the "scraping"
system. With the asynchronous nature of the web (e.g. caching) we can't even
really be sure when it was read for important definitions of "read".

~~~
eliasdorneles
Agreed, that can be truly challenging. It's important to store the timestamp
of when the page source was downloaded, together with the timezone if
available.

